# Writing > Short Story Competition >  Wife Beautiful than the moon!

## Abderrezak

In one of the days of time ago Jacob
decided to become happy! .. Yes .. happy because he lives miserable all the meaning of the word. But, what the cause of his misery .. It is his wife .. It is noble .. It is chaste .. It is obedient. She is the author of high literature and high creation .. It is all beautiful but lacking something .. It is not beautiful!

He decided to divorce her, but because he loved her he wanted to give her a last chance and no chance!

He said to her: I will release you and I will not retreat until you become more beautiful than the moon!

How to make poor with her husband and where lies the solution ..

On the next day che worked hard to become beautiful .. A variety of homemade and imported from the country of India .. And che have a beautiful laugh that did not give it before .. And a walk that takes the hearts before the eyes.
But..
Not yet beautiful !

Did not talk to her .. flee the house quickly for fear of mentioning the word of divorce .. But how to retreat and has promised to divorce it is not a pity weakness in such critical positions!

After long thought, he discovered that he could not give it up as easily

The next day he decided to go to the village elder to consult him in this serious case he wanted a fatwa permitting him to break his covenant with her by divorcing her so that his conscience would rest from this torment

The Shaykh replied that fulfilling the covenant is obligatory and since it did not become more beautiful than the moon, divorce it so that you will be discharged from this great sin!
Jacob returned to the house by steps of moderate .. I missed the road I brought him to a house located at the edge of the forest .. There was an old man leaning on an olive tree after hard work.

Sheikh: Why do you look worried, my son ..

Narrated by the sheikh ..

Sheikh smiled and said: But I have your wife actually more beautiful than the moon!

Said replied: Say what you want, you did not live the nightmare that I live

Shaykh al-Hakim replied: "Who is the one who created the moon, the sun, the planets and the galaxies?

I swear by God that your wife with Allah is more beautiful than the moon and more valuable, she is a spirit from God and is just jumbo ..

Jacob embraced the Sheikh and cried with all the heartburn .. How he did not see this fact .. How to doubt at first glance that his wife is not beautiful than the moon..

----------

